# opinions with seafoam in old diesel or other additives



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a ford 3000 diesel and i was wondering if anyone has pros and cons to these additives and any recommendations? Wasnt sure if there was something that helps


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

*Seafoam*

I have had good experiences with Seafoam in the gas tank and in the crankcase and in my VW diesel Jetta, but not in a diesel tractor. My son in law called me one day saying that the Sebring he was driving was clicking like crazy and could I come have a listen. I did and just happened to have a can of SeaFoam in my car so poured it in the crankcase, figuring couldn't do any harm. The Sebring sat for weeks at a time so I thought it might be sludged up. Sure enough, about a mile down the road, the lifters or valves stopped clicking and the car has run like a top since then. Used in also in my Ford 2000 3 cyl. gas tractor in the gas and crankcase and found that it cleaned the crankcase and the tractor ran better. Similar results with small amounts put in my push mower and my Snapper riding mower. Would not hesitate to dose them all again.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you pour the whole can in the crankcase and another in the gas tank?I've never used sea foam. Thanks gents


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Directions for SeaFoam are on the can. I usually put about 1/3 can in the gas tank and then fill with gas so that it is mixed well. Put the remainder in the crankcase and run the engine to circulate it. Did this before an oil change and it changed the oil from a coffee color to almost black. Seemed like evidence that it was cleaning out deposits in the engine. SeaFoam in the gas tank caused the tractor to run more smoothly. Have only done it once but I don't use my tractor very much so it may be a while before I do it again. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks marcusmerritt. I will give it a try and give you an update.


----------

